# My Black Homer With Red Blood Eyes



## Magician (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice bird, Is it dom opal aswell?


----------



## Magician (Feb 1, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Nice bird, Is it dom opal aswell?


bro the other feather is complete white ..
and this feather has white bars..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Short faced homer? Nice looking bird. Didn't know that breed had the trait to pluck feathers white.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Is their a breed short faced homer? Do they look a bit like barbs???

Becky, Does a breed need to have a certain trait to be able to be plucked white? I thought any breed could have it done to it.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

nice bird ..


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Obviously not a "pure" homer. Awesome looking bird though.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats a nice looking bird you got there.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Walt, Whats a pure homer, Homer is just a term for birds that home but are not racing homers, ie. Saddle homers, Shield homers, Coloured homers, etc.

Also, How can you determine from looks whether the bird is a pure homer or not, I have seen homers that look like this and race.


----------



## Ikon (Feb 11, 2013)

I think this is what he refers to as a pure homer:


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

nice bird

what i knew about pure was this one (red barred)
View attachment 26963


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Can you imagine?


----------



## FlaneryFlock (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow, beautiful bird.


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

Thats one cool looking homer you have there sir


----------

